# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Help Justin Amash win the GOP New Media Challenge

## tsai3904

Justin made it to the final round of the GOP New Media Challenge (see bracket here).

If he wins, he will use his speech time to speak out against the NDAA's indefinite detention provisions.

You can help him by doing three things by end of day Friday, June 8:

1. Subscribe to his YouTube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/repjustinamash

2. Like his Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash

3. Follow his Twitter page:
https://twitter.com/repjustinamash

----------


## tsai3904

He's in the final round of a challenge put out by the GOP to see who can get more supporters on social media.

Most people have already liked his Facebook page and followed him on Twitter but he has only 630 subscribers to his YouTube channel.

Anyone with a gmail or youtube account, please subscribe to his channel here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/repjustinamash

----------


## tsai3904

Amash is saying the GOP is out in full force trying to help his opponent (Vern Buchanan) win.

If you haven't done the following, please do so (deadline is Friday):

1. Subscribe to his YouTube channel:  http://www.youtube.com/user/repjustinamash

2. Like his Facebook page:  http://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash

3. Follow his Twitter page:  http://twitter.com/repjustinamash

----------


## specsaregood

> Amash is saying the GOP is out in full force trying to help his opponent (Vern Buchanan) win.


where is he saying that?

----------


## tsai3904

> where is he saying that?


Justin Amash ‏@repjustinamash
GOP working overtime to beat me in New Media Challenge. Please RT & follow so I can win for #liberty & #Constitution. @RepRonPaul @Judgenap


If you look at Vern Buchanan's Twitter, a lot of Congressmen have asked their followers to follow him.  Even Herman Cain asked his followers to follow Buchanan.

----------


## tsai3904

Deadline is 5 PM ET Friday.

These are three simple things anyone with these social media accounts can do to help Justin win and get some more spotlight within the GOP.

----------


## tsai3904

Justin Amash ‏@repjustinamash
I'm down ~300 (total) Facebook likes, Twitter follows, and YouTube subscribes to my opponent. Plz RT & follow for #liberty.

----------


## TheState

He met with Peter Schiff today too!

----------


## Spoa

> He met with Peter Schiff today too!


2 great Americans together. Awesome picture...thanks for posting it! I look forward to the day that I can call Peter Schiff...Senator Schiff! For now, I guess the best Connecticut can offer is Senator McMahon or Shays (the worst case scenario is Senator Murphy...booooo!).

----------


## Aratus

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!

----------


## tsai3904

bump

----------


## Aratus

its got an hour and 20 minutes to go?

----------


## tsai3904

> its got an hour and 20 minutes to go?


Deadline is Friday at 5 PM ET.  He is currently losing.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

http://www.facebook.com/senatormikel...19418838089815

United States Senator Mike Lee 

Rep. Justin Amash is trying to get 30,000 likes on his Facebook page. Please like his page if you haven't already. Also, like and share this post, so more people will see it on Facebook. He is a fighter for Constitutionally limited government, and his Facebook profile is a great resource for following his votes in the House.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Rand has joined Mike!
http://www.facebook.com/SenatorRandP...76972592318198
Senator Rand Paul
I second my friend from Utah's statement; Justin Amash is an integral voice in the fight for liberty and limited government.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Interestingly, somehow the congressman from Michigan has more facebook likes than both Rand and Mike!

----------


## tsai3904

Amash says he's still losing by around 200.

YouTube subscribers should be the easiest since he has less than 700.

http://www.youtube.com/user/repjustinamash

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Jim_Jordan ‏@Jim_Jordan

RT @repjustinamash: Twitter Follower Bomb is on! Will you help me to 10k followers by Friday @ 5 pm to win GOP New Media Challenge? #liberty
Retweeted by Justin Amash

----------


## Aratus

would the hannity interview later tonite be a way for rand to help out justin amash?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> would the hannity interview later tonite be a way for rand to help out justin amash?


I was thinking that, but I doubt that would be the reason he would come on.

----------


## Pisces

> Interestingly, somehow the congressman from Michigan has more facebook likes than both Rand and Mike!


Rand has a personal page that has about 177K likes. This was probably built up during his 2010 campaign.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Rand has a personal page that has about 177K likes. This was probably built up during his 2010 campaign.


Oh yeah, i forgot.

----------


## tsai3904

One more YouTube subscriber to get to 700.

Anyone with a gmail account can subscribe to his youtube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/repjustinamash

----------


## trey4sports

just subbed his acct

----------


## TheState

Bump. He tweeted "Economists on my office wall. Can you name them?"

----------


## tsai3904

Deadline is 5pm ET today.

Amash says its REALLY close between him and his opponent.

If you haven't done so, please do the following for Amash:

1. Subscribe to his YouTube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/repjustinamash

2. Follow his Twitter page:
http://twitter.com/repjustinamash

3. Like his Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash

----------


## tsai3904

bump

15 minutes left to help Amash win

----------


## tsai3904

Amash won.

Justin Amash ‏@repjustinamash
We did it! Thanks to your efforts, I'm the winner of the 2012 Republican New Media Challenge! #yay #YouGuysAreAmazing

----------


## specsaregood

I was just checking to see what happened with this.  great!  so when does he do his NDAA speech?

----------

